
Ask HN: Volunteer opportunities for software developers other than open source? - skewart
Contributing to open source projects is a great way to volunteer one&#x27;s time.   However, I&#x27;m curious, about other volunteer opportunities where programming skills are especially helpful.<p>I&#x27;m imagining there might be something involving teaching, or something along the lines of Code for America but part-time.  Does anyone have any experience in this area or know of any non-profit organizations looking for software developer volunteers?
======
leed25d
Contact your local YMCA. almost certainly there will be volunteer
opportunities to teach programming to kids.

------
utefan001
Please contact me at support at smartmadre.com

We would love to have you join our team.

[https://smartmadre.com/stats](https://smartmadre.com/stats)

